# Limit on parking in cul de sac



## ice (29 Apr 2006)

I am going on  holiay next week and wish to take the aircoach to the airport. I want to drive to my nearest stop and park in a cul de sac near by for 12 days.

Is there any legal reason why I cannot park in the cul de sac where I don't live (or any near by estate for that matter) for that lenght of time ?


----------



## sloggi (29 Apr 2006)

doubt it unless there's double yellow lines!  Though i would HATE you if you parked outside my front door for that length of time!  Safety element too!  could be stolen/broken into, might look abandoned - will insurance company pay out if they find out it was parked in a random place for tht length of time!  would you not wonder if a starnge car parked on your curb for 12 days and didn't move it!


----------



## RainyDay (29 Apr 2006)

Could you drive to one of the hotels with free parking from which the Aircoach picks up?


----------



## aonfocaleile (30 Apr 2006)

ice said:
			
		

> I am going on holiay next week and wish to take the aircoach to the airport. I want to drive to my nearest stop and park in a cul de sac near by for 12 days.
> 
> Is there any legal reason why I cannot park in the cul de sac where I don't live (or any near by estate for that matter) for that lenght of time ?


 
I would strongly advise against this course of action, firstly as it shows a *complete* disregard for people living in the cul de sac in question and secondly, all it would take for someone to have your car removed would be to remove the licence plates and contact the local authority/guards. While I don't condone this type of behaviour, I would understand completely if this happended. Many residential areas have lots of hassle about parking and if you can afford to go on a holiday, you can afford to make some kind of arrangement for your car or take a taxi to the airport.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2006)

It would be entirely at your own risk, but you could park it 'legally' somewhere in UCD, and hop on the aircoach at the [broken link removed]. I don't know what their clamping policy is like these days, though.

Hotels will certainly charge (or clamp) you, if you're not a guest — and plonking it ouside someone's house, as has been pointed out, is a bit antisocial!

12 days in the long term car park @€8.50 = €102 — €12 per person (aircoach) = €90, for peace of mind..?


----------



## soc (30 Apr 2006)

Quickpark is even cheaper at €5/day... 
For the sake of €60, I'd go with the long-term carpark option.

soc


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2006)

I think they've been 'merged' — their website [broken link removed] any more. When I used it a couple of weeks ago, there was new 'Quickpark' signage all over the place ...and the rate was €8.50/day.


----------



## ice (30 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the replies...and the moral judgements....I live in an estate beside the QBC and can never get parking outside my house during the day due to people coming from all over to get the bus to town for work.....I have to put up with this all year round....

Thanks for the link soc..


----------



## Eurofan (30 Apr 2006)

ice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies...and the moral judgements....I live in an estate beside the QBC and can never get parking outside my house during the day due to people coming from all over to get the bus to town for work.....I have to put up with this all year round....



Do onto others as they have done unto you eh? Sounds like a slippery slope....


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2006)

My Mum has a scenario now where somebody from the townhouses accross the road(different estate) is constantly leaving his car overnight outside her house.  They have two cars and only one space in the townhouses, so he thinks its fine to constantly park outside my mams home.  It didn't bother her at first, but now it is being left there two and three days a week at a time.  To make matters worse, it is a dodgy boy racer looking thing with blacked out windows.  Am thinking of buying my mam a baseball cap to fit in with the scheme of things.

It means I have to park accross the road when I am visiting and is a pain when I am dropping shopping off. Thinking of parking outside their house when I visit my mam, once their space is empty and see how they like it.

I have to say I do not agree in the slightest in leaving your car outside someones house when you go on holidays at all.  Think it is a bit of a cheek, to be honest!


----------



## z107 (1 May 2006)

I don't think people have any particular right to the road space outside their house.

I remember living in London where it would be the exception that you'd get the space outside your house. Generally, you'd be two or three streets away. Then again we rarely bothered with cars, instead we used public transport.



> €90, for peace of mind..?


How much would a return taxi trip cost?


----------



## GreatDane (1 May 2006)

MandaC said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I have to say I do not agree in the slightest in leaving your car outside someones house when you go on holidays at all. Think it is a bit of a cheek, to be honest!


 

Agree 100% 

I'd call the police and have it reported as stolen, if it was dumped outside of my home for any significant period & that ain't personal towards *Ice*, I'd take the same view with anyone in this situation.

Regards

G>


----------



## RainyDay (1 May 2006)

I don't believe the Gardai will do anything unless the owner reports it stolen. Dun Laoghaire/Rathdown will write to the registered owner of any car reported as 'abandoned' - if there is no response within 28 days, they dispose of the car.


----------



## delgirl (1 May 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> I don't think people have any particular right to the road space outside their house.
> 
> I remember living in London where it would be the exception that you'd get the space outside your house. Generally, you'd be two or three streets away.


 
Ditto - they're public roads and I don't think anyone can enforce parking restrictions.


----------



## ice (2 May 2006)

Interesting replies.....it annoyed me at first when people parked outside my house to use the bus for work but then I do have a driveway and like some of the posters above have said it is a public road and people who own the houses do not have any right to 'own' the space on the road outside.

Does that mean that if you are visiting friends, perhaps staying overnight, then you cannot park on their road at all???
If you do park then you will be outside someones house for a lenght of time....or say if you are having a bit of a get together and a few guests arrive for the afternoon or evening ....should they also not park outside someone elses house ?


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2006)

In my mams case, firstly she did not mind someone "visiting" and parking outside her house, albeit from a different estate, but it got to be regular, two or three days a week, all day and night, it is the boyfriend of the girl in the townhouses,  he parked his own car outside my mams, and went to work in a taxi!!!

My mam was getting a wardrobe delivered one day and they had to park off up the road and carry stuff about four houses up.  Also, as I said earlier, shopping and stuff has to be carried from three or four houses up.

My sister was getting married in March(and leaving from Mam's) and sure enough leading up to the wedding morning, boy racer was parked outside Mams for the four days solid, day and night leading up to the wedding.  We wanted to do photos with the wedding car outside the house and her walking out, etc.  One of our neighbours knocked over and requested the car be moved on the morning of the wedding which it was, no problem.  

I would go mad if someone went on holiday and parked their car for a week for more outside my house.    What if the alarm went off???It would not be an inconveniece to those away on the Costa!  

There is a big difference between someone having guests coming for a party overnight and parking outside someones house for two weeks or so, while they enjoy their two weeks away in sunny spain.


----------



## helan72 (2 May 2006)

Ice, how you can compare someone parking outside a house for a few hours and abandoning your car for 12 days outside a complete strangers house is beyond me. How selfish can you get. I had the exact same thing happen to me - except the alarm on the car went of at regular intervals for the three weeks that the car was there. Not fun. The owners of the car eventually arrived back all tanned and relaxed from their holiday while I and my partner were baggy eyed and like lunatics. Dont be so mean - pay for a taxi or parking and have some consideration for others.


----------



## shnaek (2 May 2006)

I think that in Irish law you own the space above and below your house (hence the issues with the port tunnel) and you own the land as far as the centre of the road. Doubt you could enforce your property rights here though!


----------



## ice (2 May 2006)

I think people have lost the run of themselves a bit here. ...a bit childish resorting to personal insults don't you think....I haven't parked anywhere I just asked the question if there was any legal reason why this could not be done....I didn't ask if it was morally acceptable.....


----------



## aonfocaleile (2 May 2006)

Short answer is that legally I think its fine - I'm basing this on the experience of a neighbour who had a strange car parked outside her house for a few weeks and was advised by the Guards that there was nothing they could do as the car was parked legally.


----------



## bond-007 (2 May 2006)

Provided it has a valid tax and insurnace disc. As someone said earlier if a disgruntled person wanted the car removed it would only need the number plates to be removed and then the Gardai would dispose of it.


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2006)

Not to mention the fact that you could come back to 4 flat tyres and possibly worse.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 May 2006)

Pointless letting this thread continue.  

Locked by CCOVICH.


----------

